# Help with stings



## Maddiequus (Nov 4, 2003)

On Monday while mowing I must have squashed several bees because BOTH hives came after me! This has never happened before and I followed my usual routine. Got stung 14 times, mostly on my head (and mostly because I have long hair). The bees followed me several hundred feet from the hive - I was at least 20ft away when they attacked. It was a hot, humid, miserable morning leading up to severe thunderstorms. Could that have contributed to their aggressiveness?
I want to do a hive check but don't want to risk more stings right now. This is Day 3 and I still feel nauseous, severe headache, and small blisters around all the stings. More painful than itchy. My throat isn't sore today and the swelling is down on my ear/face. Anything I should be doing?? I've never been stung more than a couple times, and this is the first time I've been stung since keeping bees! Ironic I wasn't even in the hives.


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

I once was stung many times on my head (got in my long hair)...I now never go out to work w/o my hair tied back. We have used stop the sting on bites and it really does work.


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

I can't talk about the bees. I have none. I respect your desire the check the hives but I hope that you will just take care of you right now with that number of bee stings. I would be concerned how your system might react to more stings, even a single one, at this time. Can you buddy with another bee keeper to keep any eye on you if you must check the hives out soon? Be safe.


----------



## Maddiequus (Nov 4, 2003)

DW - my hair was in a ponytail but I couldn't get them loose. :-(
Bret - good idea. I'll call some local beekeepers and see if someone can come out to assist.
I've read all the timelines for recovery when trying to build up immunity but 14 stings was aaaaaay down the list! lol Go big or go home, I fuess. SO has been acting like a cheerleader and calling "Bee aggressive, bee bee aggressive" when I hurt. He has been taking care of me though.


----------



## Iddee (Sep 25, 2005)

I have kept bees for over 35 years. The worst I have ever been attacked was on a hot, sunny day with thunderstorms on the horizon.

I made a saying. Look at the weather. If you would not let roofers take the roof off your house today, stay away from the bees. They feel the same way.


----------

